# Access 2000: Abfragefenster in Formulare?



## michaelplus (17. September 2003)

Hi Leute!
Habe nochmal eine kleine Frage an euch:
Ich habe eine Abfrage kreiert und in diese ein Unterdatenblatt eingefügt. Soweit alles bestens. Nun möchte ich aber diese Abfrage mitsamt Unterdatenblatt in ein Formular einfügen, was mir nur über ein Unterformular möglich scheint. Ist diese Annahme richtig? 
Kann ich in ein Unterformular kein Unterdatenblatt einfügen? Welche alternativen Lösungen gibt es ?
 im Voraus
Gruß
 MIchael


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. September 2003)

Servus!

Ich weis gar nicht, wo dein Problem liegen soll, was spricht dagegen in ein Unterformular ein weiteres Unterformular und darin noch ein weiteres Unterformular ...abzulegen ?


----------

